# Old Sq D panel board



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the 2 flat head screws on the face of the breaker next to the lugs are hold down screws.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Some of the old SQD they have 4 hold down screws so if you did remove the left two ( line side ) and loosen the load side if so that is the rear mounting screw.

but few do have slideing clip behind but I doubt on this size of frame. 

few did have hidden rear mounting screw so you will have to take the load conductors off to get into those part.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Looks like the Granddaddy to I-Line distribution boards.

It may be haunted.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Square D 997318.
No great mystery.
Four mounting bolts
Three terminals
One bus screw per phase.

It has two groves in the back that run parallel to the terminals. You might not be able to slide it left to right but will need to pull it by the cable termination side to get it to move.
Some pics:
https://picclick.com/Square-D-997318-ML3-150-Amp-150A-3-Pole-3P-281080965448.html#&gid=1&pid=1


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ppsh said:


> I think the 2 flat head screws on the face of the breaker next to the lugs are hold down screws.


I didn't pull those two, the two on the line side are long enough to be hold downs. I did pull the wires off the load side. Next time(if) I have trouble, I'll try taking the two load side screws out. One of the bolt on connections was arcing. Luckily the load was very light and noticed right away. Just running the bolts out and re tightening cured this for now. I'd really like to get back to the bus and do a proper cleaning, next time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

backstay said:


> I didn't pull those two, the two on the line side are long enough to be hold downs. I did pull the wires off the load side. Next time(if) I have trouble, I'll try taking the two load side screws out. One of the bolt on connections was arcing. Luckily the load was very light and noticed right away. Just running the bolts out and re tightening cured this for now. I'd really like to get back to the bus and do a proper cleaning, next time.


I would go ahead and replace it. No way of knowing what's inside after that kind of problem.


----------

